# Need Opinions - Youth Bow



## harv418 (May 25, 2004)

I am hunter that hasn't been in the woods in a decade. I have a bow I am going to tune up, and my son loves shooting bows at cub scouts. I want to get him something he can use to target shoot with me, and maybe take a turkey or other small game with. While at Bass Pro this weekend, this caught my eye. The guy behind the counter, Tom, helped us out, and even let my son shoot it. It needed quite a bit of adjusting to get set for him, but once it did, he took 15 shots with it. Tom and I agreed that it needs a peep site.

What I am asking opinions on: Is this enough to take a turkey with? How about a small pig? Is this decent enough for my son?

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...0202050_450001002_450000000_450001000_450-1-2

Thanks, 
Harv


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

I WOULDN'T GO WITH A BOW LIKE THAT TO DO ANY HUNTING WITH. IF YOUR SON CAN PULL BACK A 30 POUND DRAW, I WOULD RECOMMEND CHECKING THIS ONE OUT. IT CAN BE ADJUSTED FROM 30 TO 60 LBS WITHOUT CHANGING ANY OF THE LIMBS, CAMS, ETC. HE CAN SHOOT IT FROM NOW UNTIL HE GETS OUT OF HIGH SCHOOL IF HE WANTS. 
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_10206144____SearchResults


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

NOFNSUZIES said:


> I WOULDN'T GO WITH A BOW LIKE THAT TO DO ANY HUNTING WITH. IF YOUR SON CAN PULL BACK A 30 POUND DRAW, I WOULD RECOMMEND CHECKING THIS ONE OUT. IT CAN BE ADJUSTED FROM 30 TO 60 LBS WITHOUT CHANGING ANY OF THE LIMBS, CAMS, ETC. HE CAN SHOOT IT FROM NOW UNTIL HE GETS OUT OF HIGH SCHOOL IF HE WANTS.
> http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_10206144____SearchResults


I did alot of research for a youth bow & I agree with nofnsuzies. Got one to go under the tree this year. I have already played with it & I like it. I like the adjustment ranges. Will know more about 6:00 am on the 25th. :bounce:


----------



## bmc4041 (Apr 12, 2006)

I bought the Diamond Razor edge for my 13 year from Gander mountain over the weekend. Bought it online and don't have it yet, but researched it and everything seemed to be very positive online and from those I spoke with in person. We will see Christmas morning. The versatilty of the bow, enabling it to last him as he grows was the major selling point. Can crank it down to 30 lb's to get proper form for a while and then move it up to plenty of draw weight for hunting as he improves. Plus 11" of draw length adjustability.

Don't buy at Bass Pro. It is only $279 online at Gander Mountain. Plus I had a $50 off coupon. Checked and it is not working but you can use "gander15" in the coupon code box. Takes 15% off. With the free shipping it is at your door for around $255. Can't beat that deal.

I talked guy at gander and you can bring it to them after Christmas and they will show you how to adjust if any problems for free since bought it from them.

Hope this helps and saves you some money.


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Check out my ad on the hunting gear forum under "youth bow for sale". good value for a first bow.


----------



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

The razors edge is the way to go. My son Josh got one and has allready taken his first deer with it. Very nice set up for a first bow, and he can shoot it for a long time.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

If he can pull 30#, I'd go with the Edge also. 29# might be a tad light for pig unless it's small. And he can grow with the Edge longer.


----------



## harv418 (May 25, 2004)

I appreciate the input folks. I really do.

Bass Pro is selling this for 179, vice 279 at Gander???

My son is 7, and there is no way he can pull 29#... more like 15-17#. I want to get him started, and get his mechanics right. My question at this point is this: Is this bow fast enough, strong enough for him to take a turkey with ethically?


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

harv418 said:


> I appreciate the input folks. I really do.
> 
> Bass Pro is selling this for 179, vice 279 at Gander???
> 
> My son is 7, and there is no way he can pull 29#... more like 15-17#. I want to get him started, and get his mechanics right. My question at this point is this: Is this bow fast enough, strong enough for him to take a turkey with ethically?


 probably not at 15lbs and for sure not enough with mech. You need quite a bit for mech. at 25 lbs that bow should shoot a 150 fps that would be enough with fixed blades


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

zrexpilot said:


> probably not at 15lbs and for sure not enough with mech. You need quite a bit for mech. at 25 lbs that bow should shoot a 150 fps that would be enough with fixed blades


agreed


----------



## harv418 (May 25, 2004)

Thanks Zrex and Palerider. At his age, I know he can't draw much, but that should remedy itself out fairly quickly has he starts practicing.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

His strength to draw a bow will increase very quickly once he starts shooting.


----------



## bmc4041 (Apr 12, 2006)

harv418 said:


> I appreciate the input folks. I really do.
> 
> Bass Pro is selling this for 179, vice 279 at Gander???
> 
> My son is 7, and there is no way he can pull 29#... more like 15-17#. I want to get him started, and get his mechanics right. My question at this point is this: Is this bow fast enough, strong enough for him to take a turkey with ethically?


You are comparing different bows. The one that is $279 at Gander is $329 at Bass pro. Gander has $50 off any purchase over $250.

Also just to let you know tha one at Gander does not have a sight or rest. Was fine for me as those items were only negatives of the few I saw in reviews. Planned on upgrading them anyway so I preferred bare bow.

The $179 dollar bow at Bass Pro has great reviews too.


----------

